# Water pumps



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

I need to move water from my reservoir, which is about 4 feet from my tank, and about four feet from the bottom of the reservoir to the top of the tank. 

I don't need anything powerful, just enough to get the water in the tank.


Thanks


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/356/Quiet-One+Water+Pumps.html

I've been using the 290GPH/1200L Quiet One pumps for water changes. I've got 4' from the bottom of the reservoir to the top of the tank as well. Takes about 2-3 minutes to do a 40% water change on a 30g.

If you have larger tanks, I would suggest the 3000L series.


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

i got a flow jet that does 198 gal a hr or 3.3 a minute and another both are out of water pumps


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

and sorry a third in the water pump the kind u see in a wet tile cut saw


----------

